# Directv Tivo and tivo to go.. can it be done



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

I have a Directv rca dvr40 with a 250gb drive I upgraded, I have been trying to find any information on if somehow the tivo 2 go can be made to work or if there is a way to copy the shows to my puter and burn to a dvd/cdrom??

any information would be helpful....


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

TTG is not possible on DTivos. There are pretTY good TOOLS you can use. Google is your friend as well as ddb.


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

thanks steeler, I dont necessarily want to hack my Dtivo, I just want to take some of series on the road with me... there has to be an easy way to do this in a rather plug-n-play fashion or with very minimal modifications


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

tibo said:


> thanks steeler, I dont necessarily want to hack my Dtivo, I just want to take some of series on the road with me... there has to be an easy way to do this in a rather plug-n-play fashion or with very minimal modifications


Nothing simpler than either hacking your unit or replacing the hard drive.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

tibo said:


> thanks steeler, I dont necessarily want to hack my Dtivo, I just want to take some of series on the road with me... there has to be an easy way to do this in a rather plug-n-play fashion or with very minimal modifications


Not with a DirecTV DVR, you need to hack. Other than that, you need a capture device or DVD recorder.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry Tibo, there is no 'plug-n-play' option for the DTivo units for Tivo2Go-like features. You'd need a standalone Tivo unit to accomplish that short of hacking your DTivo.

Hacking it wasn't that hard... both of my DTivo units I can pull the video files off as mpeg2 to my home PC to either burn to DVD or watch from my notebook PC's hard drive. Takes about 1gb of space for every hour of recording time.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

If you just want to be able to take shows "on the road", why not look for a set-top DVD Recorder that will burn DVD-RW / DVD+RW - that way, you can re-use the discs. Of course, whatever you are playing them on (laptop?) will need to be compatable with the burned discs.

With my setup (4 'Zipper enhanced' DTivos, all networked) I still find it easier/less bother to xfr a show to a set-top DVD Recorder than fool around doing a network transfer and then an edit/burn on my PC.


----------



## leontyree (Aug 24, 2003)

Dkerr24 said:


> Sorry Tibo, there is no 'plug-n-play' option for the DTivo units for Tivo2Go-like features. You'd need a standalone Tivo unit to accomplish that short of hacking your DTivo.
> 
> Hacking it wasn't that hard... both of my DTivo units I can pull the video files off as mpeg2 to my home PC to either burn to DVD or watch from my notebook PC's hard drive. Takes about 1gb of space for every hour of recording time.


 Have a new DTV HD TIVO, what Must I do to network it the same as my two Tivo II.

And direction at all would be helpful.

hlt


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

leontyree said:


> Have a new DTV HD TIVO, what Must I do to network it the same as my two Tivo II.
> 
> And direction at all would be helpful.
> 
> hlt


Not available yet, but there is the possibility that after 6.3 is released sometime this month, that the HR10-250 will be hackable for MRV.

The HR10-250 can already hacked for TiVoWebPlus and a couple of other hacks, but MRV/HMO has to be in the core software before they could be activated and that is not available in the current released version for the HR10-250.


----------



## StorkInSJ (Jan 29, 2006)

hi tbeckner- two questions:
1) what is MRV/HMO ? My rca series 2 is now at 6.-01-2-231, and am running the ptv instantcake upgrade which includes TivoWebPlus, and I also ran superpatch 67.
2) Someone said "Sorry Tibo, there is no 'plug-n-play' option for the DTivo units for Tivo2Go-like features. You'd need a standalone Tivo unit to accomplish that short of hacking your DTivo." Well, if we're on this board we're ready to hack! Is there anything I can do to my DTV unit to allow my new tivotogo software (From roxio/allume) to work?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

StorkInSJ said:


> if we're on this board we're ready to hack


Actually, there is a completely different forum for hacking

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

leontyree said:


> Have a new DTV HD TIVO, what Must I do to network it the same as my two Tivo II.


You say it is new... just out of curiosity... what is the model number of your DTV HD TIVO?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

leontyree said:


> Have a new DTV HD TIVO


If that is a model HR10-250, read at
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=36

If a model HR20, start here
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82

For DTivo (not HR20) hacking information, start here
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## StorkInSJ (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, for those who are amazed, as I am, that I couldn't get an answer to some REALLY simple questions, about a half hour of time googling yielded the answers:
MRV is Multi Room Viewing
HMO is Home Media Options

I'm not sure what HMO encompasses, but I'm guessing TivoToGo is part of it. I'll update this thread as I discover more, as apparently some in the know are unwilling to do.


----------



## StorkInSJ (Jan 29, 2006)

More information:
For those of you with a directivo, like myself, who would like to retrieve video on their mac and then record it using toast as you can with TivoTogo from Roxio/Allume in congruence with a standalone tivo: This thread is currently addressing the topic: Check out the thread under tivocommunity thread with the id 336340.

Apparently, something called "tivotool" can help you get the video over.
Of course as mac users, we are used to "reducing steps" by using an intuitive system that does some interpolation for us, and by doing so, creates a more powerful system for us. From what I can tell, that functionality is not there yet for us. 
I am willing to Hack, but the end result has to be something free of hacking in the future. That is why we spend hours under the dashboard of our cars installing remote control cords and speaker wires, tac wires, and nitrous buttons. We want it to "just work" 
Fortunately, TivoToGo is pretty smooth. I'm going to try it out. I think using TivoToGo to add videos to your drive coupled with Toast 8's smooth interface will get us closer to what we desire. To find out more about the tool, type tivotool into your browser.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

T2G will not work with DTivos (hacked or not). I don't understand your sarcasism in your post. We have have been begging to have these features for a loooong time. In order to get them we hack our units. If you want these features then you need to look in the threads that John listed for you.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'll lay it out for you in simple elegant mac friendly terms, from one mac user to another.
There is NO way to get video out of an unhacked Directivo unless you convert it to analog (via save to vcr) first.
Toast 8 won't pull the video from the tivos or be of much use anyway, because it's primary function for users is to decrypt the .tivo file format. A hacked Tivo already has this done for you as there is no encryption enabled on a hacked unit and Toast 8 has no idea what a .ty file is.
The easy solution is hack the box so you can use tivotool and save the .ty as mpg, then use toast to convert those mpegs to dvd.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

StorkInSJ said:


> Ok, for those who are amazed, as I am, that I couldn't get an answer to some REALLY simple questions, about a half hour of time googling yielded the answers:


If you are going to be snotty I got to ask, if all you wanted was a definition of an acronym why you didn't google it in the first place? I just googled mrv and the 3rd link is "MRV - What does MRV stand for? Acronyms and abbreviations" it shows up there so does HMO. Took all of 30 seconds.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

StorkInSJ said:


> hi tbeckner- two questions:
> 1) what is MRV/HMO ? My rca series 2 is now at 6.-01-2-231, and am running the ptv instantcake upgrade which includes TivoWebPlus, and I also ran superpatch 67.


MRV:Multi Room Viewing; Transferring recordings amongst TiVos on your network. Either authorised Standalone Series 2s, or hacked units.

HMO: For hacked DirecTV TiVos, HMO only allows you to serve pictures or MP3s to the Tivo.

You have the beginnings of a hacks system, it seems.



> 2) Someone said "Sorry Tibo, there is no 'plug-n-play' option for the DTivo units for Tivo2Go-like features. You'd need a standalone Tivo unit to accomplish that short of hacking your DTivo." Well, if we're on this board we're ready to hack! Is there anything I can do to my DTV unit to allow my new tivotogo software (From roxio/allume) to work?


TiVoToGo is only for standalones. There are, however, hacks and tools you can use to add a likeness of TiVoToGo to a DriecTVTivo.


----------

